

Dark energy confirmed? - bmahmood
http://io9.com/5898846/dark-energy-confirmed-how-ancient-sound-waves-shaped-the-entire-universe?utm_campaign=socialflow_io9_twitter&utm_source=io9_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
sleighboy
Sounds like theories and observations made by Nikola Tesla over 100 years ago.

